# My style of art



## Jothri (Feb 9, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Forstride (Feb 10, 2010)

I was wondering if you drew the stuff in your signature...Now I know.

But seriously...Those are really awesome!  I especially like #4.

Also, I just don't know why, but abstract art (I guess you could call it that) always catches my attention, and it's just awesome in its own way.


----------



## Jothri (Feb 10, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> I was wondering if you drew the stuff in your signature...Now I know.
> 
> But seriously...Those are really awesome!  I especially like #4.
> 
> Also, I just don't know why, but abstract art (I guess you could call it that) always catches my attention, and it's just awesome in its own way.




























Most things that are
I have noticed, too, that anything that is weird is are interesting, and cool. That is why I love pink floyd.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2010)

Have you watched Superjail? It is awesome.


----------



## Jothri (Feb 11, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Have you watched Superjail? It is awesome.



That's a tv show, right? I don't watch much TV.


----------



## House Spider (Feb 11, 2010)

Netheir do I, anyway cool art!


----------



## Jothri (Feb 13, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> Netheir do I, anyway cool art!


Thanks

Recently, on a health test in school I got a 100 because I drew the answer. I drew a guy choking. He actually gave me a 100 just for the pic. I wonder if he did look at the other answers.


----------

